# Got out this morning



## LDUBS (Nov 6, 2018)

Out this morning from about 7 to 11. Put two trout in the boat (13" & 18"). The larger was a real zinger when it hit the lure. Always exciting when you get a big release off the down rigger and line keeps stripping off. Lost a third right at the boat while I was reaching for the net. Would like to say the one that got away was huge, but it was actually kind of a dink. Anyway, not a limit but had a nice day on the water. 

Check out how calm the water is.


----------

